# Phrag. Machelle Hershey `Fox Valley'



## tomkalina (Jan 31, 2012)

We bred this Phrag. Machelle Hershey 'Fox Valley' clone with Phrag. Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS, to make what we hope will be a more compact growing Fox Valley Fireball style hybrid. Machelle Hershey is (d'alessandroi x fischeri).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2012)

That's really very pretty Tom. Beautiful color.


----------



## Hera (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the shape and color better than some of the other fischeri hybrids. Very cute.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## koshki (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, I love it! Do you have this for sale?


----------



## e-spice (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow - I agree with others - that is a very pretty and unique color. Nice work Tom!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice! Where did that color come from? Are you sure you don't have a kovachii sneaking in at night?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2012)

That's gorgeous, Tom! About the prettiest pink possible!



koshki said:


> Wow, I love it! Do you have this for sale?



I'm with koshki -- bring some nice ones to MOS!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'd pick that one up in a heartbeat just for the color. :drool:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, how lovely!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2012)

A beauty!!!! Curious to see the outcome!!! Jean


----------



## Dantheman (Feb 1, 2012)

really nice i love the colour something a bit different


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice, the colour is stunning!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 1, 2012)

that is very nice and color is amazing


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 1, 2012)

Absolutely stunning colour. I love it!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Dot and Katherine,

Unfortunately, we sold out of these about a year ago. Only had fifteen seedlings to begin with and this was the runt that no one wanted. Glad we kept it! I'll be remaking the cross as soon as the d'alessandrois start blooming. 

We'll keep the group informed re when the Phrag. (Machelle Hershey x Rosalie Dixler) seedlings will become available.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

Yay besseae v. d'alessandroi hybrids! :evil: Stay back Dennis!!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Dot and Katherine,
> 
> Unfortunately, we sold out of these about a year ago. Only had fifteen seedlings to begin with and this was the runt that no one wanted. Glad we kept it! I'll be remaking the cross as soon as the d'alessandrois start blooming.
> 
> We'll keep the group informed re when the Phrag. (Machelle Hershey x Rosalie Dixler) seedlings will become available.



Tom, should you ever make a division of this ''runt'', I'll take it. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## gonewild (Feb 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Dot and Katherine,
> 
> Only had fifteen seedlings to begin with and this was the runt that no one wanted. Glad we kept it!



Do you know if the other 14 seedlings bloomed with similar color?


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks great! Beautiful color.


----------



## Dido (Feb 1, 2012)

A great one like it, 
would like to get such one too.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Lance,

Not a clue what happened to them; sold off one by one at some of the spring shows most likely. That's the problem being a commercial grower; periodically you have to sell things you'd rather keep in order to pay the bills.  

Thanks,


----------



## gonewild (Feb 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hey Lance,
> 
> Not a clue what happened to them; sold off one by one at some of the spring shows most likely. That's the problem being a commercial grower; periodically you have to sell things you'd rather keep in order to pay the bills.
> 
> Thanks,



Bummer. At least now you know when you remake it you can for sure pay some more bills! Everyone will expect they will look like this one. :drool::evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool:There's nothing I don't like about this one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Dot and Katherine,
> 
> Unfortunately, we sold out of these about a year ago.


:sob:



tomkalina said:


> Only had fifteen seedlings to begin with and this was the runt that no one wanted. Glad we kept it! I'll be remaking the cross as soon as the d'alessandrois start blooming.


:clap:



tomkalina said:


> We'll keep the group informed re when the Phrag. (Machelle Hershey x Rosalie Dixler) seedlings will become available.


What color do you expect from this cross, Tom? Rosalie Dixler is a medium orangish-red, as I recall.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 1, 2012)

Dot,

The Phrag. Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS clone is dark red-purple. I think it's the prime reason for the saturate dark red color of Fox Valley Fireball. The AOS awards photo is in the AQ+ software, but I also have the 35 mm award slide somewhere which I'll try to find (!), scan and upload.

Thanks,


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Dot,
> 
> The Phrag. Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS clone is dark red-purple. I think it's the prime reason for the saturate dark red color of Fox Valley Fireball. The AOS awards photo is in the AQ+ software, but I also have the 35 mm award slide somewhere which I'll try to find (!), scan and upload.
> 
> Thanks,



Great -- I'd like to see it. (I don't have AQ+ software) The color of Fireball is exquisite! My Rosalie Dixler was rather dull, so I'm pleased to know that yours had excellent color. That bodes well for this new cross.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I killed mine.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool lavendor/pink!


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 4, 2012)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2012)

Already been said about a million times but that is a really great color! Thanks for sharing, Tom!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2012)

if you selfed this, I think even I (species nerd) would buy a seedling!


----------



## John M (Feb 4, 2012)

Super nice! This could lead a new trend in colour breeding. The pink is a distinctly different shade from all the schlimii crosses. While a pink Phrag is nothing new; this particular one is definitely a stand out! Make more, Tom; make more....and paying the bills will be easy!


----------

